# Odom out Torn labrum



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Just saw it on ESPN Odom out with a torn labrum in his shoulder. 

man I hope we miss the playoffs now and get a freaking lottery pick this season has been absolutely cursed.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You arent missing the playoffs and you arent going far either. Thinking of getting a lottery pick at this point also is pretty much foolhardy, there are already a couple of teams vying for thse positions.

This sucks for your team though, huge blow.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

WHAT?!!! I CANNOT ****ING BELIEVE THIS ****!!! THE BASKETBALL GODS HATE THE LAKERS!!!!

:curse: :banned: :banned: :banned: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:   :rocket: :rocket: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

HB said:


> You arent missing the playoffs and you arent going far either. Thinking of getting a lottery pick at this point also is pretty much foolhardy, there are already a couple of teams vying for thse positions.
> 
> This sucks for your team though, huge blow.


We could miss the playoffs if Kobe conveniently twisted an ankle. 

I just don't see any use in making it now we're a definite 1 and done now. 

This draft is gonna be a monster the higher the better we could end up with an experienced college player like Alando Tucker or Jeff green from gtown, we need talent I'd like a pg but best player available is the idea. We gotta get deeper and more talented with tough minded players. 

This season has been a nightmare.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2786964

:hurl:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Playoff experience will still help this team more than a lottery pick.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

unbelievable. 

actually, the way this season is going...figures


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

**** the world


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

lakers will finish with the 8th seed, then lose to the suns in 5.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

This season will forever go down as the "cursed season." We have suffered so many injuries all ready, it's unbelievable. It's not a surprise really, that Odom got injured in the game Kwame Brown returned. That's how it's been like all season long. One player returns from injury, another player goes down. This is really a huge blow because I had a lot of hope in this Laker squad this season. I had actually thought we would have a very good chance of advancing to the second round, but with this latest injury, my hope has gone down the drain. No matter what way you look at it, Odom will probably be out for a substantial amount of time. Long enough that even if he returns, he will mess up the chemistry and flow of this team. With this latest injury, I really think we will go out and sign Scottie Pippen, who already has tons of experience in the triangle


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Just saw it on ESPN Odom out with a torn labrum in his shoulder.
> 
> man I hope we miss the playoffs now and get a freaking lottery pick this season has been absolutely cursed.


a lot of teams have had very bad luck this year with injuries

The worst part of it for the Lakers is that it is Odom's shooting arm. He can't really play with an injury like that on his strong arm


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> lakers will finish with the 8th seed, then lose to the suns in 5.


the mavs will almost assuredly finish 1st

I wonder if Odom could come back by then if he has surgery right now


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> I wonder if Odom could come back by then if he has surgery right now


Even if he does, if he comes back he will ruin the chemistry of the team because of having been out for so long. In the playoffs, every game counts. If we are indeed going to play a team like the Suns or Mavs, and if we are even going to try to win, Odom will only slow us down. Remember the first couple of games he came back from his knee injury? The guy was rusty, and our roster was having a hard time playing around him. Hell, he's only just started to get back into form in our recent couple of games. There's no telling how long he will take from this injury. Personally, I see him being done for the season. Especially since this is the same exact injury that ended his season two years ago. I hope he just rests up and doesn't mess up his career over this


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Playoff experience will still help this team more than a lottery pick.


Nah we need talent. But we're gonna be in the playoffs nonetheless. Adding an Alando Tucker or jeff green would help alot more. We need some more tough minded players.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This season is ****ing pointless.

Lamar Odom
Luke Walton
Maurice Evans
Vladimir Radmanovic

Then Kwame, Kobe and Bynum are playing hurt as well.

There's no hope.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And honestly, I've had enough of Lamar Odom. He gets injured every other week. If the chance presents itself, we need to trade his *** for Vince Carter or anything we can get.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> And honestly, I've had enough of Lamar Odom. He gets injured every other week. If the chance presents itself, we need to trade his *** for Vince Carter or anything we can get.


Here we go again. He comes back on fire and then you are going to tell Colin Cowherd and all the Odom haters to suck it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nope, I won't trade Sasha for Whince Carter. If Whince becomes a Lakers, I won't be a Lakers fan anymore.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> And honestly, I've had enough of Lamar Odom. He gets injured every other week. If the chance presents itself, we need to trade his *** for Vince Carter or anything we can get.


Well, Vince Carter isn't exactly injury free himself. He also has the tendency to slack off. Plus, the guy's freaking jealous of Kobe Bryant! There's no way I would want to see his *** in a Lakers uni. Ew


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man, I feel sorry for Lamar.... started off with career numbers then went down twice... man, I now hope Kobe goes into last years Kobe mode.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm no Lakers fan, but if I were, I'd want Kupchack trade Odom and Bynum and whatever else Minnesota wants for KG. Put KG and Kobe on the same team and they league would be scared.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Nah we need talent. But we're gonna be in the playoffs nonetheless. Adding an Alando Tucker or jeff green would help alot more. We need some more tough minded players.


I think we got talent, problem is it's never all on the floor at the same time. 

Taking playoff lumps toughen people up. We can't expect players to go from playoff virgins to contenders over night. Kobe is entering his prime and we need everyone experienced and ready to step up in the upcoming years. Not just young and talented.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Trade him and his whiny booming voice (did you hear him last game) to the Chicago Bulls. We should have done that last summer when the Bulls wanted him during draft time. Just get someone who doesn't get injured every game and stop wasting Kobe's time Mitch!!!


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Who would the Bulls have given us in return for Odom? You do realize that Odom played terrifically for us in the postseason against the Suns right? You cant blame Mitch for not trading him. Mitch can't see the future. Mitch doesn't know when each player is going to get injured. 

Odom also played well for us in the beginning of the season, mind you. He was one of the reasons why the Lakers started out so hot. Then, he injures his ankle against the Rockets.....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I didn't know such bad luck was possible...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think we got talent, problem is it's never all on the floor at the same time.
> 
> Taking playoff lumps toughen people up. We can't expect players to go from playoff virgins to contenders over night. Kobe is entering his prime and we need everyone experienced and ready to step up in the upcoming years. Not just young and talented.


I agree we have SOME talent but its in soft minff packaging. I don't know if there is correlation but the real tough minded players don't get hurt as often or aren't as injury prone. Take the Roclets for instance Tmac and yao have been hurt like going on 2-3 years straight both guys I'd consider more of the weak minded finese type players. 

I just don't believe players get toughened up by the playoffs, Teams do collectively not individual players adversity brings a teams chemistry closer together. 

Fully healthy we are a good team but this might become a chronic thing. 

I think we need another tough minded 3-4 year college guy like a Josh Howard type, Thats what the late lottery could bring us. 

I'm not real hopeful that Bynum, Sasha abd Farmar can be toughened up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I agree we have SOME talent but its in soft minff packaging. I don't know if there is correlation but the real tough minded players don't get hurt as often or aren't as injury prone. Take the Roclets for instance Tmac and yao have been hurt like going on 2-3 years straight both guys I'd consider more of the weak minded finese type players.
> 
> I just don't believe players get toughened up by the playoffs, Teams do collectively not individual players adversity brings a teams chemistry closer together.
> 
> ...


I agree we need more "tough" players, but I would much rather acquire veterans than rookies. this team is in desperate need of experience to go along with our very good young talent. This is going to be a great, great draft class, but I don't know if there's anyone outside of the top 10 that will really bring that kind of first year impact. I think our top priorty this off-season, outside of re-signing luke, should be to add some talented veterans to the mix.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Have you ever heard of Ben Gordon, Luol Deng or Andres Nocioni? Do you remember the Bulls having three first round picks last year (which they also attempted to trade to the Lakers for Odom). The Bulls have nothing but players to trade, while the Lakers have nothing but useless crap to trade. And where was Lamar Odom's "TERRIFIC POST-SEASON PERFORMANCE" when the Lakers needed him in game seven against the Suns. What he did do? He did what the rest of the Lakers and the media did and let Kobe take the blame for their own pathetic play. Screaming and whining like a girl (so loud that we can hear it loud and clear on TV) because he can't make his own shots is not what I would call "TERRIFIC". 

There are four "Untouchable" players on this team (the one's who actually try): Kobe, Walton, Mo Evans and Andrew Bynum, the rest I'd be more than willing to trade (though Jordan Farmar is aggressive, when he gets to play, which is rare).


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Lamar may be good when it comes to sticking up for his teammates in potential courtside brawls (see last postseason when coward Raja Bell grabbed Kobe like a pansee) but when it comes to being consistent when his team needs him to be , he simply is not there.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*sign* what have we done to be THIS LUCKY? Now lets hope Luke back and we sneak in the playoff, 1st round exit i say..oh well


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

And should we unleash the Mamba for the rest of this season?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Mamba definitely needs to be unleashed...been held back for far too long now.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry about Lamar. He was my favorite Clipper and I love his versatility. If the kid only had Kobe's desire he could be a superstar.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Sorry about Lamar. He was my favorite Clipper and I love his versatility. If the kid only had Kobe's desire he could be a superstar.


Agreed.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> I'm no Lakers fan, but if I were, I'd want Kupchack trade Odom and Bynum and whatever else Minnesota wants for KG. Put KG and Kobe on the same team and they league would be scared.


Smush/shammond
Kobe
Evans
Garnett
Kwame
thats not a bad lineup.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

We definately don't need Vince Carter. 

I'm glad we didn't trade Lamar...........


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

any update on Lamar's status?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The Lake Show said:


> any update on Lamar's status?


Nope.

HE still sucks.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Nope.
> 
> HE still sucks.


Lol i heard on ESPN NBA matchup that hes going to suck it up and play...if he hurts himself..there goes our trade options.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Lol i heard on ESPN NBA matchup that hes going to suck it up and play...if he hurts himself..there goes our trade options.


He is out for only 2-3 weeks is what I heard... he gonna play through it.


----------

